# More Prayers needed for my Grandfather



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We just found out today that he also has lymphoma. So he will need to get both radiation and Chemo. 

:sigh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh I am sorry :hug: 
I know things like that are hard on te family, I am sorry 
ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Ashely! Yes I will be praying. Keep us posted on the specifics as you can


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry..  ..I will pray for him...... ray:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I will pray. ray: My grandpa had the same thing and now he has been in remission.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know after I saw Fritzie on her that reminded me of you Grandpa.

I will sure pray for him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so so sorry to hear that. Will send good thoughts and prayers for your grandfather.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry but know that we are all here for you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel like I am asking too much, but please keep praying for him. 

His wound from his surgery opened up last night and I guess puss was coming out of it like crazy. So my grandparents had to go to the emergency room and he was admitted to the hospital last night. They put him on IV antibiotics. It just seems like it's one thing after another. :GAAH:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm really sorry Ashley.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, prayers and hugs from IL :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They cultured the infection and we are waiting to hear the results. Still not sure when he is coming home, hopefully soon.

I feel bad for my grandmother, yesterday was her B-day.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: ray: prayers for your grand dad & you & your family. ashley my cancer is a form of lymphoma & he is more apt to get infections because the chemo pretty much killsd your immune system. tell him he can beat this.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Prayers to the family. Hang in there and know we are always here for you.

PLEASE do not feel you are asking to much, that is what we are here for. :hug: 

He is in the best place not to fight this infection. Give Grand Ma hugs and tell her we are praying for the family.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending prayers his way. My thoughts are with entire family, as you provide support and strength during this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never never is it to much to ask someone to pray for you. I am very happy to lift you and your family and grandfather before the throne of God. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayers from PA for your Grandpa and family. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

ray: Prayers coming from South Carolina ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank You everyone! He is back home and doing good. 

And we found out what kind of lymphoma he has. It's B-cell.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope the best for him and that he is feeling better :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad he is home. How are you doing?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm ok. I went to the walk-in center because my hip pain was so bad I couldn't sleep. They gave me some pain killers and I finally got some good sleep. 

Right now things are looking ok. "Knocks on wood like crazy"


----------

